# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Balkan Savaşlarının Kısaca Özeti

## veli

balkan_savaslari.jpg

Osmanlı Tarihi konu anlatımlarımızda sizlere Balkan Savaşları Hakkında Bilgi özet ve kısa bir şekilde Vikipedia TR kaynaklı olarak sunmak istiyoruz.Türk-İtalyan Savaşının başladığı sırada Balkan devletleri aralarındaki anlaşmazlıkları bir tarafa bırakarak, Osmanlı Devletine karşı bir ittifak oluşturdular. Rusyanın mimarlığında gerçekleşen Bulgar-Sırp ittifakına daha sonra Yunanistan ve Karadağ da katıldı (1912). Karadağ ile başlayan savaşa 18 Ekimde diğer Balkan devletleri de iştirak etti. Bu sırada Osmanlı askerleri, subayların bir kısmının politik çekişmelerle meşgul olmasından dolayı dağınık bir hâldeydi. Bunun sonucunda Balkan devletleri, Osmanlılar karşısında kendilerinin de beklemediği bir zafer kazandılar. Yunanlılar Ege adalarını ele geçirdiler. Sırplar Kumanovada üstünlük sağladılar. Sırpların denize çıkmalarını önlemek için Avusturyanın desteği ile Arnavutluk bağımsızlığını ilan etti (28 Kasım 1912).
Bulgarlar ise Edirneyi ele geçirerek Çatalcaya kadar ilerlediler. (19 Kasım 1912). 16 Aralıkta Londrada başlayan görüşmeler bir ara iktidardan düşen İttihatçıların yeniden iş başına gelmesi üzerine kesilmişti. Nihayet Mayıs ayında Londra Antlaşması imzalanarak I.Balkan Savaşı sona erdi. Gelibolu Yarımadası hariç Trakya, Bulgaristana verildi. Makedonyanın büyük bir kısmı Yunanistan ve Sırbistan arasında paylaşıldı. Özellikle Makedonyanın paylaşımı Bulgarları rahatsız etmekteydi. Sırbistan ve Yunanistan, Bulgarlara karşı ittifak oluşturdu. Bu ittifaka Romanya da katıldı.
Bulgaristan ile bu ittifak savaşa girince, durumdan faydalanmak isteyen Osmanlı Devleti de Bulgar işgalindeki toprakları geri almak için harekete geçti. Kırklareli ve Edirne kurtarıldı. II.Balkan Savaşı, tarafların imzaladığı Bükreş Antlaşması ile sona erdi (1913). Bulgaristan ile imzalanan İstanbul Antlaşması ile, Meriç nehri iki ülke arasında sınır oldu. Bulgaristandaki Türklerin hakları belirlendi (29 Eylül 1913). Yunanistan ile imzalanan Atina Antlaşması ile ise Giritin Yunanistana bırakılması kabul edildi (14 Kasım 1913). Büyük devletler bu anlaşmalardan sonra Çanakkale Boğazı yakınlarındaki Bozcaada ve İmrozu Osmanlılara geri verdiler. Balkan Savaşları, Balkanlardaki Türk varlığının büyük bir kıyıma uğramasına sebep olmuştur. Yüz binlerce Türk savaşlar sırasında ve sonrasında aç ve yokluk içinde buradan göç etmek zorunda kalmıştır.

----------

